# Cena SSC Slovensko 2011: Nominácie | SSC Slovakia awards 2011: Nominations



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Už dlho som chcel rozbehnúť toto vlákno takže som celkom rád že som sa k tomu definitívne dostal. Po inšpirácii Poliakmi ma nadchla myšlienka že by sme aj my mohli mať vlastnú SSC cenu ktorú by sme udeľovali stavbám s najväčšími sympatiami. 

V tomto vlákne môžte posielať svoje nominácie a taktiež aj návrhy ako zmeniť systém a podmienky tejto súťaže. Nominujú sa iba budovy ktoré boli postavené v rozmedzí rokov 2006 - 2010 (môže sa to aj zmeniť na kratšie obdobie ako 5 rokov, aj keď myslím že toto bude vyhovujúce) a musia spadať do jednej z kategórii. 

Kategórie sú: 

*
Bytové domy

Občianske stavby*

Rekonštruované objekty
*
* pod kategóriu _Občianske stavby_ spadajú objekty pre - šport, voľný čas, školstvo, administratívu, obchod, služby, zdravotníctvo, dopravu, verejné stravovanie, kultúru a vyrobné a inžinierske stavby.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pridám moje prvé nominácie:*

*Bytové domy:
*Dunajská – Inner city Residence
Moskovská
Gaudí
Rozadol
Mondrian
Triangolo (Nitra)
Parkville

*Občianske stavby:
*River Park
Eurovea
Masaričky (Trenčín)
Hotel na Poštovej
Hotel Avance 
Mirage (Žilina)
Administratívna budova MONTEX
Pedagogická fakulta UKF (Nitra)
Dom Smútku (Modra)
Cheese House (Nitra)
Aponyiho palác 
Albrecht

*Rekonštruované objekty:
*Palác Bratislavského hradu
Gymnázium Grösslingova
Palác Motešických 
Výšková budova STU
Dessewffyho palác 
Hlboká cesta
Kochov dom
Villa Nečas (Žilina)
Považská Galéria (Žilina)
Chetau Belá (Belá)
Doubletree (Košice
Kernov dom 
Design factory 
Vedecká knižnica (Košice)

* Nominácie bez názvu lokality v zátvorke sa nachádzajú v Bratislave.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Zapojte sa a pošlite aj vy vaše nominácie v tomto vlákne. Myslím si že je tu veľa budov ktoré si zaslúžia pozornosť.*


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

K občianskym stavbám pridávam ja:

Komplex In Vino, Modra
Predajňa COOP Jednota, Hliník nad Hronom


----------



## zaq- (Oct 4, 2009)

seem said:


> *Zapojte sa a pošlite aj vy vaše nominácie v tomto vlákne. Myslím si že je tu veľa budov ktoré si zaslúžia pozornosť.*


Seem, dobre rano v krajine, kde osobna iniciativa je povazovana za nieco nepripustne a kde sa nad nou vsetci pohorsujeme.


Rad ti prispejem, bohuzial si presiahol moje terajsie vedomosti a priznam sa, ze o polovici tych projektov nemam ani najmensie predstavy.

Vacsinou tu totiz sledujem iba tu bratislavsku sekciu.

Mozno by pomohlo, aby si ku kazdemu projektu pridal jednu fotku, nech viem, na com som a ci mam nieco pridavat, alebo uz volit.


----------



## Kvietok (Feb 10, 2007)

Fajn nápad.

Pridávam Hotel Yasmin, 
Tyršovo nábrežie
postavený 1962
rekonštrukcia 2009
foto1,foto2,foto3,foto4,foto5,foto6


----------



## zaq- (Oct 4, 2009)

Seem, vdaka za opravu, ale zrejme by naozaj pomohlo, keby s k danym objektom postlo po jednej fotke.:cheers:
To klikanie na jednotlive thready je prilis zdlhave a ja medzicasom trollujem v inom threade. :nuts:


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Reko:

Fuchsov dom
Hlboká
Klarisky
Stará radnica

(všetko BL)

čo sa týka BL pamiatok, tak na výstavba.info som dával foto do kategórii podľa ulíc, možno by sa mohol niekto inšpirovať a vybrať niečo http://galeria.vystavba.info/v/Bratislava/obnova/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

zaq- said:


> Seem, vdaka za opravu, ale zrejme by naozaj pomohlo, keby s k danym objektom postlo po jednej fotke.:cheers:
> To klikanie na jednotlive thready je prilis zdlhave a ja medzicasom trollujem v inom threade. :nuts:


Ešte som sa len do toho pustil, robil som to počas obedu takže som na to nemal moc čas ale ešte to dokončím. 

Rozmýšľal som aj nad tými obrázkami, ale nakoľko toto sú len nominácie tak neviem či to nie je ešte zbytočné.


----------



## zaq- (Oct 4, 2009)

Nie su, aspon si to nemyslim.
Zrychli to a sprehladni tvoju myslienku.
Pretoze je to dobra myslienka, ale zatial vyzaduje bud velkeho zanietenca, alebo vela volneho casu.

Neber to v zlom, chcem ti len poradit, ako zatraktivnit tvoj napad.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Ok, díky, máš pravdu. Fotky si uložím a uploadnem, takže budú v jednej veľkosti. 

*Preto by som chcel každého poprosiť aby pridával len názov nominovanej budovy. *


----------



## Favorit (Dec 5, 2009)

bytové domy 
- TITUS Železná studienka, Bratislava

občianske stavby 
- Univerzitná lodenica v Karloveskej zátoke, Bratislava

rekonštruované objekty 
- VII. mlyn Klepáč, Bratislava
- hotel Sorea Regia, Bratislava
- Panorama Resort, Štrbské Pleso


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bytové domy: *

*Dunajská – Inner city Residence (Bratislava)*










*Moskovská (Bratislava)*










*Gaudí (Bratislava)*










*Rozadol (Bratislava)*



*Mondrian (Bratislava)*



*Triangolo (Nitra)*



*Parkville (Bratislava)*










*CPC (Košice)*


----------



## Strummer (Nov 18, 2007)

seem said:


> *Triangolo (Nitra)*


na toto sa da povedat len :wtf:mg:

ten "byt" (???) v spici to je ina haluz:


----------



## zuzana (Aug 31, 2007)

seem, je tam nejake casove obmedzenie? lebo takto sa to dost zamotava, ked tam davas aj rozadol a mondrian...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

zuzana said:


> seem, je tam nejake casove obmedzenie? lebo takto sa to dost zamotava, ked tam davas aj rozadol a mondrian...


Áno je - 



seem said:


> Nominujú sa iba budovy ktoré boli postavené v rozmedzí rokov 2006 - 2010 (môže sa to aj zmeniť na kratšie obdobie ako 5 rokov, aj keď myslím že toto bude vyhovujúce) a musia spadať do jednej z kategórii.


Ospravedlňujem sa že som sa až po tak dlhej dobe dostal k tomuto vláknu. Inak som uvažoval aj nad tým, či by to nemala byť len BA súťaž, nakoľko nominovaných stavieb z iných miest je tu zatiaľ len veľmi málo..


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Nemal by byt Aponyiho palác v rekonstrukciach?

Pridal by som Digital Park a AC Petrzalka (Rontgenova).

Inak by som Občianske stavby rozdelil na office, sport, shopping. infrastructure a ine.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Vďaka za upozornenie a nominácie. 



Sukino said:


> Inak by som Občianske stavby rozdelil na office, sport, shopping. infrastructure a ine.


Nebolo by to zlé rozdeliť, ale myslím že na to by nebolo dostatok nominácii. Myslím že by sme mohli hlasovať osobitne za obchodné centrá, alebo kancelárie. Uvidíme koľko sa nakoniec tých budov nazbiera, potom môžme prípadne dať hlasovať aj v iných kategóriach ako sú tie 3.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Úplne som na toto vlákno zabudol. Vzhľadom na to koľko je málo nominácii, napadlo ma že by sa možno mohlo urobiť zatiaľ len jedno hlasovanie, a to v kategórii Rekonštrukcie. Nominovali by sa ale asi stavby len z Bratislavy, kedže by v tom inak bol dosť veľký nepomer.


----------



## kaxno (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahoj ja by som pridaval nasledovne:
Bytove domy:
Karloveske Rameno (pre Zuzku)
Brectanka
Vienna Gate (nech ma milan radost, ze tam je aj nejake Ghetto)
Trencianska Riviera (Trencin)
Condominium Renaissance
Boria


----------

